# “Abmahnung wegen Urheberrechtsverletzung“ durch Kroner & Kollegen ist Betrug



## sascha (20 März 2012)

*“Abmahnung wegen Urheberrechtsverletzung – Filesharing“: Mails mit diesem Betreff einer angeblichen Kanzlei Dr. Kroner und Kollegen dürften seit dem Wochenende viele Internetnutzer erschreckt haben.  Zu Unrecht: Die angeblichen Abmahnungen sind nur ein Betrugsversuch.*

*http://www.computerbetrug.de/2012/0...letzung-durch-kroner-kollegen-ist-betrug-5921*


----------



## user001 (20 März 2012)

hallo,
ich habe heute morgen gleich 3 emails von dieser besagten Kanzlei erhalten.
Der Inhalt der Emails ist gleich, lediglich die angeblichen 5 Datenzeilen mit Datum und IP sind unterschiedlich!!

MfG user001


----------



## Reducal (20 März 2012)

user001 schrieb:


> ... habe heute morgen gleich 3 emails ... erhalten


Auf eine oder mehrere eMail-Adressen?


----------



## manon3 (20 März 2012)

Ich habe heute 2 Mail von Kroner & Kollegen bekommen. Ich habe auf dem Rechner kein Tauschprogramm. Was sollte man jetzt tun ? Bezahlen sicher nicht, aber muß man reagieren ?


----------



## sascha (20 März 2012)

manon3 schrieb:


> Ich habe heute 2 Mail von Kroner & Kollegen bekommen. Ich habe auf dem Rechner kein Tauschprogramm. Was sollte man jetzt tun ? Bezahlen sicher nicht, aber muß man reagieren ?


 
Das sind keine Anwälte, es gibt keine Abmahnung, es gab kein illegales Filesharing, es gibt keine Forderung. Daher die Antwort: Nein. Wenn du magst, kannst du Strafanzeige bei der Polizei erstatten wegen versuchten Betrugs. Wird aber auch nicht viel bringen.


----------



## GoldenEagle (21 März 2012)

Hallo, habe heute, 21.03.12 um 02:33:06, ebenfalls eine solche Abmahnung erhalten!
Inhalt zu 100% der selbe wie in den hier schon genannten Abmahnungen.

Erleichtert bin ich darüber, hier nachlesen zu können, dass es sich um einen recht groß
angelgten Betrugsversuch handelt.
Somit die Forderungen aus der Luft gegriffen sind.

Wer von all den angeschriebenen Personen weis denn heute noch genau,
was er an den angeführten Datum`s alles im Internet angesehen hat.
War zu den Zeiten überhaupt jemand Online?
Dazu noch genau auf den angeführten Seiten?

Die wenigsten dürften sich so gut mit den Rechnern auskennen, dass sie sich selber überprüfen können, wann sie online waren, auf welchen Seiten gesurft wurde, gegeben falls, wann was per Download auf den Rechner kam.

Wenn ich das nun richtig gelesen habe, kann man diese Abmahnung im Papierkorb versenken!

Liest man die Reklame hier auf der Seite, kommt man etwas ins grübeln.
Wirklich einfach ignorieren?
Oder doch die in der Anzeige empfohlene Beratung suchen?

Gruß GoldenEagle


----------



## Hippo (21 März 2012)

Wenn einer mal ´ne ECHTE Abmahnung kriegt ist anwaltliche Hilfe der Rat der Wahl.

Wenn es aber eine gefakte ist wie diese Kroner-Sache hier ...
... abhaken, nicht mal ignorieren


----------



## Maria 56 (22 März 2012)

Ich habe von den Rechtsanwälten Dr KRONER & KOLLEGEN per Mail eine Abmahnung wegen Urheberrechtsverletzung bekommen.
Mitlerweile weiß ich das es die nicht gibt und diese Mails zu Hauf verschickt wurden.Aber unsicher bin ich nun doch.Kann mir da jemand helfen ?
DANKE


----------



## Hippo (22 März 2012)

Sollen wir alles nochmal wiederholen?
Das Ding ist ein Fake und bleibt ein Fake und wird immer ein Fake sein.

Somit ein Fall für


----------



## Maria 56 (22 März 2012)

Tut mir leid ich hab mich nicht sorecht ausgekannt wollte nicht blöd fragen ich bin aber auch kein alter
Haase was das Internet angeht.
Danke


----------



## Hippo (22 März 2012)

Keine Sorge, sowas nehmen wir nicht übel, es werden nur die Antworten ein klein wenig frotzeliger 

Mein Opa hat schon immer gesagt:


> Lieber vorher blöd gefragt als hinterher blöd geschaut ...


----------



## Reducal (22 März 2012)

Siehe auch hier:

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/web/0,1518,822719,00.html#ref=rss
http://www.vzth.de/UNIQ133243120014483/link1046301A



> *Falsche Abmahnung wegen Megaupload-Nutzung*
> 
> Es muss nicht gleich ein Trojaner sein: Auch die Schließung des Filehosters Megaupload hat Betrüger dazu angeregt, mit der Angst von Nutzern Kasse zu machen. Die Verbraucherzentrale Thüringen warnt vor Trittbrettfahrern, die via E-Mail angebliche Abmahnungen einer Münchner Kanzlei "Dr. Kroner & Kollegen" verschicken. In dem seriös wirkenden Schreiben behaupten die Anwälte, von großen Musik- und Filmlabels "mit der Wahrnehmung ihrer rechtlichen Interessen beauftragt" zu sein.
> Im Weiteren folgt eine Liste mit Terminen inklusive genauer Uhrzeit aus dem Jahr 2011, an denen der Adressat angeblich urheberrechtlich geschütztes Material von Megaupload-Servern heruntergeladen hat. Konkrete Titel werden nicht genannt, dafür aber die Summe von 891,30 Euro, die nun fällig sein soll. Im Falle eines Vergleichs ermäßige sich dieser Betrag auf 146,95 Euro. Dass die vorgebliche Kanzlei nur über zwei Handy-Anschlüsse erreichbar sein soll, ist genauso verdächtig wie das angegebene Konto, das in der Slowakei liegt. Die *Juristen der Verbraucherzentrale raten* daher den Empfängern, die Drohung zu *ignorieren und keinesfalls irgendeinen der geforderten Beiträge zu überweisen.*


----------

